# Solved: Help Required For DNS Record Modification



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have received an e-mail from a website development client of mine, who has forwarded the below information to me. Apparently, my client is having trouble sending and receiving some (not all, but some) e-mail messages. My client's I.T. manager has said this:


> There is an issue with the DNS record for the "DBCMarketing.com.au" domain name. Please see the below changes that need to be made:
> 
> mail.dbcmarketing.com.au A 61.9.204.252
> dbcmarketing.com.au MX 5 mail.dbcmarketing.com.au
> ...


Now, I have control over the domain name administration account, and the website server hosting account...what do I need to do to fix this problem?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Change the MX record for mail.dbcmarketing.com.au to 61.9.204.252

Does the registrar account give you control over MX records, if so you can change it there.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

It's the first time i've seen that happening... 

telnetting to DBCMarketing.com.au brings up leewallace.net. Is there any association with leewallace.net? Would explain why your client can't send email.

I'm surprised that record was allowed to be added at all... 
DBCMarketing.com is correctly forwarded.


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

rhynes said:


> It's the first time i've seen that happening...
> 
> telnetting to DBCMarketing.com.au brings up leewallace.net. Is there any association with leewallace.net? Would explain why your client can't send email.
> 
> ...


The LeeWallis.net reference would be referring to the website server hosting provider.

I am using PlanetDomain.com.au as the domain name administration account, and I have control over the DNS settings from within that, but I am unsure as to what to do.

Can someone give me step-by-step instructions on what I need to change?

Thank you for your help, too, everyone!


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Go to http://www.dnsreport.com and do a mail test on leewallace.net. The correct format shows as hostname, preference and ip address. It shows the mail.leewallace.net is tied to the ip address of the mail server.

DBCMarketing.com.au isn't tied to an ip address if you do a mail test. The host doesn't show. That's what you need to do. Call whoever is hosting your domain and have that corrected...


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

MX records are usually set by the hosting provider, not the registrar (unless they are one in the same such as godaddy). 
If the DNS is incorrect, then your MX will be too, so verify that the DNS is pointing to the hosting providers NS.
If your provided a hosting control panel (like C-Panel etc) in the clients webhost, then you can most likely edit the mx from there. If you let us know which hosting panel the webhost uses then we may be able to help you along further.


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sequal7 said:


> MX records are usually set by the hosting provider, not the registrar (unless they are one in the same such as godaddy).
> If the DNS is incorrect, then your MX will be too, so verify that the DNS is pointing to the hosting providers NS.
> If your provided a hosting control panel (like C-Panel etc) in the clients webhost, then you can most likely edit the mx from there. If you let us know which hosting panel the webhost uses then we may be able to help you along further.


I have access to C-Panel for the administration of the website, so any further instructions you could give me would be great.

I am completely unfamiliar with DNS and MX settings, so if you can be as detailed as possible in any information you can provide, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

under cpanel, go into mail -> Modify Mail Exchanger (MX Entry).

What is listed under DNS File MX Entry Maintenance?


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

rhynes said:


> under cpanel, go into mail -> Modify Mail Exchanger (MX Entry).
> 
> What is listed under DNS File MX Entry Maintenance?


There is only one listing, and it is as follows:

*Domain*
dbcmarketing.com.au

*MX Entry*
61.9.204.252


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, dbcmanagement.com (not dbcmanagement.com.au) is listed for 61.9.204.252. 

It should just be a matter of changing the ip address to the name dbcmarketing.com.au.

You really should call your hoster tho just to make sure. I know of a few companies that have the .ab.ca (alberta, cananda) domain names and they were a pain to change the mx on. 

Be aware that it can sometimes take a couple of days for changes in dns to take effect, but i've seen it happen in a matter of hours. 

Good luck.


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

rhynes said:


> Well, dbcmanagement.com (not dbcmanagement.com.au) is listed for 61.9.204.252.
> 
> It should just be a matter of changing the ip address to the name dbcmarketing.com.au.
> 
> ...


So, I should replace the 61.9.204.252 MX entry with "dbcmarketing.com.au"?

Thank you for your help, too!


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

I have cpanel with my domain as well. Domain name and mx are listed as the same.


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

rhynes said:


> I have cpanel with my domain as well. Domain name and mx are listed as the same.


Sorry...so does that mean that I should replace the 61.9.204.252 MX entry with "dbcmarketing.com.au"?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

yes


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

rhynes said:


> yes


Okay, I've done that now, so the "DNS File MX Entry Maintenance" area lists the below:

*Domain*
dbcmarketing.com.au

*MX Entry*
dbcmarketing.com.au


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Telnetting into it shows leewallace.net. If that's your hoster, you're fixed


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

This appears to have worked! Thank you for your help!


----------

